# Lake Proctor Plants



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We found this plant at Lake Proctor, TX. It floats, hence the tweezers. There aren't really any roots to speak of, just a little black fuzz. The substrate px'd is ADA Aqua Soil so that should give you an idea of the size of the leaves. We found it floating at the water's edge. We think it is aquatic. It has been in the frig in the vegetable bin drawer. Just put it in the tank submerged. Any ideas?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have any idea what it is, but it doesn't look very 'aquatic'. In fact, it looks more like a succulent. Is there any chance it could have grown on land and, through some kind of accident, have been knocked into the water? was there more of it in the lake, or was this an isolated piece. It looks like it ought to have roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks a lot like _Crassula aquatica_, but I can't quite tell if the leaves are opposite or not. Are they? Flowers?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

No flowers. The stem is quite woody, you almost have to have sizzors to cut pieces off. The entire clump is growing out from the center where there are roots. The leaves do not seem as elongated as _Crassula aquatica_ and seem rounder, not so pointed at the end. The leaves seem to not have a particular growth pattern of opposite. They just lay wherever.

It's in the water now totally submerged. I guess we will know soon enough if it is aquatic or not. It does want to float.

It upside down with roots exposed for your viewing pleasure.









Tried to get a px of the crown of one stem. Sorry so blurry.









Entire clump. It wants to curl down over it's roots.









This stem seems to have a lot of budding going on.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@ Paul - I didn't seen any more of it. We didn't really walk around the lake much at all as it was getting dark when we got there. I didn't seen any plant like it growing on land. We walked around on the land enough that I think we would have noticed it on the land. I saw lots of blue bonnets coming up etc. (Found animal scat, showing grand daughter the land sites.)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, back to the drawing board. I'll have another look tomorrow.


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Couldnt it be an Elatina sp.? It does look too suculent for a aquatic plant though...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems to be reaching for the sky. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Jardineiro said:


> Couldnt it be an Elatina sp.? It does look too suculent for a aquatic plant though...


It's not _Elatine_ but I agree it looks too fleshy for an aquatic plant. My best guess is a species of littoral succulent.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plants didn't make it. It was an interesting experiment. The funny thing was the ends grew pretty well but the middle died!


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> I don't have any idea what it is, but it doesn't look very 'aquatic'. In fact, it looks more like a succulent. Is there any chance it could have grown on land and, through some kind of accident, have been knocked into the water? was there more of it in the lake, or was this an isolated piece. It looks like it ought to have roots.


I agree. It looks like it belongs on shore.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Try looking up Portulaca.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/imageGa...eSelect=all&cite=all&viewsort=25&sort=sciname


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

No, it wasn't portulaca. That is one of my favorite little annuals.  I'm not sure what it was.


----------

